# Configuration Mail avec Ipod Touch 8 G



## alain-pod (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, alors j'ai acheté hier l'ipod touch 8 Go  j'ai réussi à configurer l'accès à internet etc ... mais je ne sais pas comment configurer Mail pour mon compte Hotmail ! je ne sais pas où sont les éléments qu'ils demandent, tels que le SMTP ...

Merci des réponses !


----------



## alain-pod (3 Janvier 2009)

Up ! Please


----------



## DeepDark (3 Janvier 2009)

Hotmail c'est pas possible


----------



## Laurent_h (3 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Hotmail c'est pas possible



SI, c'est possible, mais c'est TRES CHER : http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=292591480&mt=8
:rateau:


----------



## alain-pod (3 Janvier 2009)

A ok,jme disait aussi ...
Merci quand même !

Sinon vous savez si ya moyen d'avoir Street view sur le Touch, ya l'app' de google earth mais c' est pas précisé ... Merci.


----------

